
Theoretical Computer Science Cheat Sheet [pdf] - anschwa
https://www.tug.org/texshowcase/cheat.pdf
======
londons_explore
What is the square of numbers at the bottom middle of the last page? Some kind
of multiplication table?

~~~
antitelharsic
It is a 10x10 Euler Square. Each cell contains an ordered pair of digits with
the stipulation that each row and column contain each digit, in each position
exactly once. Further, no two cells may contain the same ordered pair.

------
user51442
Nice compendium of results.

I hope the misspelling of "Isaac Newton" doesn't indicate errors elsewhere.

